# Expats living in Tres Cantos, Madrid



## Kate_a_s (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I am moving to Madrid to work in an international school in August and have been looking at areas to move to. I have come across Tres Cantos, north of the city, it is 10 minutes from my school and seems a nice area (the rent seems a lot cheaper than the city too). Does anyone know the area and could offer some advice? Especially on things to do locally as it seems quiet.


----------

